# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Prescrizione avviso accertamento tarsu

## kappo

Mi è stato notificato il 26/10/2009 da parte del comune un avviso di accertamento TSRSUI per l'anno 2004, è nei termini o è prescritto e posso oppormi? 
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La rettifica delle dichiarazioni incomplete o infedeli o dei parziali o ritardati versamenti, nonchè l' accertamento dufficio delle omesse dichiarazioni o degli omessi versamenti vanno notificati entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui la dichiarazione o il versamento sono stati o avrebbero dovuto essere effettuati. 
L'avviso deve contenere:
- la motivazione, ovvero i presupposti su cui si basa. Se tale motivazione fa riferimento ad un atto precedente non conosciuto ne' ricevuto dal contribuente, questo deve essere allegato all'avviso o riprodotto nel suo contenuto essenziale sullo stesso;
- lindicazione dellufficio presso il quale e' possibile ottenere informazioni complete in merito allatto notificato;
- l'indicazione del responsabile del procedimento;
- l'indicazione dellorgano o dellautorita' amministrativa presso il quale e' possibile promuovere un riesame anche nel merito dellatto in sede di autotutela;
- le modalità, il termine e l'organo giurisdizionale cui e' possibile ricorrere (tipicamente la commissione provinciale tributaria), nonche' il termine -di 60 giorni- entro cui effettuare il relativo pagamento.

----------


## fabioalessandro

non vorrei sbagliare ma per la mancata presentazione della dichiarazione/comunicazione tarsu il periodo di decadenza del comune è di 4 anni dall'anno successivo a quello dell'obbligo della presentazione
mentre ici sono cinque

----------

